# Plaster of paris



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I made an impression of my DGD hand this morning and used the extra plaster to put in some plastic cookie cutters for my DGS some Christmas decorations. I sprayed the cookie cutters with Pam spray to coat them.They have a back on them so I can not push through the back.
Any suggestions on getting them out? Freezer?


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I got it I got It. The spray did work.:banana02:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you solved it! btw, freezer probably wouldn't work with plaster...the stuff cures within a few minutes and won't contract in the freezer. Only thing I've ever found that works is to coat the cutter/mold with a LOT of oil or vaseline. Of course, you then have to clean off the vaseline....

for future impressions, etc., plasticine clay works REALLY well. As does wax. With the clay, you can have the tyke push her hand into the clay, then fill the impression with plaster. 

with wax, you can carve it, make impressions in warm wax, mold it,...making undercuts and fairly intricate things. then after you pour the plaster in/around the wax, and it sets up...you can just pop the thing in the oven (over a pan you don't mind getting wax in) at 150ish...and the wax will melt out, leaving a nice plaster piece. If the piece is simple (like a hand print) the wax can just be lifted off without melting.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

OMG you just gave me a great idea for a christmas ornament.
Iam going to do the clay hand impression then fill with plaster and hang their little hands on the tree.
My DIL is in need of christmas ornaments every year she goes through mine.I suggested we make some.My DGS is into dinasoaurs this year hes 3 and grandma got this idea yesterday.I didnt want to ruin my cookie cutters.I panicked when I couldnt get it out.I have had the cutters since my boys were little.


----------

